# Double Triple Bypass - 240 mi in 2 days



## cfblakeman (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone else doing this (Colorado July 14-15, 120 mi,/day - 10,000'/day)? Wondering what the best recovery plan should be for Saturday afternoon and evening. Seems like that will be the most important factor (assuming you trained well) in finishing well on Sunday. 

Would love to hear from seasoned crazy people on recovery in between two long days like this.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*recovery*

As far as doing the double, just some tips:

1. Take it easy on Saturday, remember, you still have 120 miles to go back through. Like it says on the evergreen website, this is not a race. So treat it like a marathon, steady, steady.
2. At the finish line, get out of your kit, get some food in you, put your legs up, get a massage.
3. Even try an ice bath to keep the inflammation in your legs down. This should help.
4. Eat and drink more, remember you have burned through a ton of calories and need to reestablish these nutrients. The window is only open for 30-45 minutes after you stop, so make this a priority.
5. See you out there on Saturday morning, be in the orange kit with the specialized bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## cfblakeman (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks for the tips. I've heard from someone I should slug carbos down first right after the ride, then protein an hour later, I had always heard it the other way around. Either way I'll drink my whey protein and eat right after on Saturday. I'll be on a Specialized as well (Tarmac SL2 Pro), so no bike excuses. See you there!

If anyone has specific tips on what they eat in between two long stages like this, let us know - thx!


----------

